# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Ethnicity guesses

## Joey37

These two individuals are related. Not father daughter or brother sister but still related. They have the same mtDNA haplogroup and are predominantly of European descent.missy junior.jpgnFPA12SIE2APZ.JPG

----------


## Lenab

Can't classify baby dude looks Alpine/Baltid?

----------


## don_joe

Romania, Bulgaria?

Sent from my SM-G965F using Eupedia Forum mobile app

----------


## matty74

They look American to me. One obviously eats well. :)

----------

